# Single dosing storage solutions



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thought it handy to start a thread where people can show links to the above. I know that there have been threads where people have posted, but not all in the same place. I refuse to buy the Lynn Webber glass ones......so, if anyone can show what they have and where they got them.....


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Followed advice from a post on the Niche thread. Been using for a while, got 6 of them. When I use the last one, I refill them all. For reference, there are 15g of coffee on that one. It will easily fit 20+ grams.










Got from here: PACK of 6 - 60ml AMBER Glass Jars... https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00EZNT7VG?ref=yo_pop_ma_swf

Also, to fill them in I put the coffee container on top of the scale, not the individual pots. I then transfer until the weight in the scale shows -15.2g. I then tare it and go again.


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/products/cookware/food-storage-organising/rajtan-spice-jar-glass-aluminium-colour-art-40064702/

Ive been using these from Ikea, they are cheap as chips, easily hold 18g, of course you get what you pay for quality wise but they do the job and at £2 for four of them are a helpful cheap way to store single doses of beans.


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm sure @DavecUK covered this elsewhere but isn't it better to store your beans just in one container, like an Airscape?

Alternatively I've seen these recommended elsewhere on the forum:

https://www.tightvacukdirect.co.uk/Solid_Base_VitaVacs_006ltr20g/p1781886_8112839.aspx


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

ATZ said:


> isn't it better to store your beans just in one container, like an Airscape?


But if you keep opening the container everyday, multiple times, is there much point?

I store 3-4 days worth in single dose containers. Then, every 3 or 4 days, I open the main container and refill then.

PS: the reason why I use single dose containers is just to facilitate my workflow whilst in zombie state / auto pilot early in the morning, nothing else.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

@PPapa has a good set up . . .

I like the Ikea spice jars too.

What about the poly LW ones. I know the shipping is painful but they are pretty inexpensive - $44 x 12. The thing is you can end up trying this and that and if it isn't right it becomes annoying after a while.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Thanks for that amazon link above. I found these as well. https://www.amazon.co.uk/60ml-Amber-Glass-POWDER-BLACK/dp/B01H3LGD3Q/ref=sr_1_48_a_it?ie=UTF8&qid=1545337477&sr=8-48&keywords=60ml+jar


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

@dfk41 have you received and used the bamboo ones?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Inspector said:


> @dfk41 have you received and used the bamboo ones?


ah, there lies a story! I bought a dozen and very nice they are but stupid me got my centimetres and inches mixed up, so they are basically unusable as they are too narrow. The lead in time to receive them is so long, so I think I will settle for a simpler solution along the lines of some of the suggested glass jars


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

60ml tubes (£22ish)

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bStOYNJL

Plastic rack

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/O08qYp3


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

PPapa said:


> 60ml tubes (£22ish)
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bStOYNJL
> 
> ...


Like these! What about the wooden rack?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It's tricky to know what's best....I like the smaller airscape, but you need a few if you are going to have different beans on the go. The test tubes as single doses, I worry about the airspace at the top per dose it really is a high % of airspace. I had even thought about experimenting with Syringes for single portions, just the tops need to be capped off then. Something like this, you squeeze out the excess air and then cap it....ideally you would want a screw cap I suppose because of pressure. Not sure of size required, probably 30 or 40 ml ones.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10ml-30ml-50ml-100ml-Plastic-Syringe-White-Cover-Measuring-Nutrient-Hydroponics/173698476358?hash=item28713c6946:m:m2s5qHRObx_2uOxHUx9Qaqw:rk:7f:0

Perhaps just the single doses required for 1 day is best in the test tubes as then you are not opening the airscape however many times per day?


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

ATZ said:


> Like these! What about the wooden rack?


Ah, the edit didn't come through. It's made by @xpresso, so a custom made one! Only been a day, so cannot comment on usability (but it's great so far). Looks great anyway!

The plastic rack is awesome as well, does the job really well and provides a snug fit. However, there was a bit of rattling when the pump kicks in.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> It's tricky to know what's best....I like the smaller airscape, but you need a few if you are going to have different beans on the go. The test tubes as single doses, I worry about the airspace at the top per dose it really is a high % of airspace. I had even thought about experimenting with Syringes for single portions, just the tops need to be capped off then. Something like this, you squeeze out the excess air and then cap it....ideally you would want a screw cap I suppose because of pressure. Not sure of size required, probably 30 or 40 ml ones.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10ml-30ml-50ml-100ml-Plastic-Syringe-White-Cover-Measuring-Nutrient-Hydroponics/173698476358?hash=item28713c6946:m:m2s5qHRObx_2uOxHUx9Qaqw:rk:7f:0
> 
> Perhaps just the single doses required for 1 day is best in the test tubes as then you are not opening the airscape however many times per day?


We are talking about a sealed container with minimal air space. The tubes are filled with 18g reach 8cm out of 11.3cm, which doesn't leave that big gap. I realise the beans do not take 100% volume of those 8cm, obviously. The Square Mile Ortiz beans are quite high in density though - others take more space.

I have no issues with that given that a grinder hopper that isn't sealed shut will have beans in for a week or so. I couldn't tell a difference between a bean kept in the bag and in the test tube.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

And of course, the ultimate solution would be...










However, I'll do the god's work and keep those ones for the wine!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

8cm out of 11.3 cm is 40% headspace, that's a lot. as for harder low pressure environments, I don't like those either.


----------



## tohenk2 (Oct 11, 2017)

I got these from Aliexpress https://glassjar.nl.aliexpress.com/store/group/Golden-Screw-Cap-Bottles/1725531_505281188.html?spm=a2g0z.12010608.0.0.560218a7BvPTel both with the gold cap and the aluminium cap (thin metal layer over plastic cap, glass bottle)

(uploading a jpg doesn't work&#8230


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

I use these from Cream Supplies.

Fit about 30g max, airtight, light, no light - perfect for my 17g dose. They dont take up much room either

https://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/screw-lid-tin-60ml


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Stevebee said:


> I use these from Cream Supplies.
> 
> Fit about 30g max, airtight, light, no light - perfect for my 17g dose. They dont take up much room either
> 
> https://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/screw-lid-tin-60ml


I use them at work. One issue with them is that you announce to a dozen of people when you are going to brew some coffee!

Easy to dose in as well since the opening is massive. Also, being 2.5" in diameter, they are a perfect fit for the AeroPress filters.


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

PPapa said:


> I use them at work. One issue with them is that you announce to a dozen of people when you are going to brew some coffee!
> 
> Easy to dose in as well since the opening is massive. Also, being 2.5" in diameter, they are a perfect fit for the AeroPress filters.


Forgot to mention that they are cheap as well. I use them at Farmers Markets for decaf with a Niche


----------



## Cjogo (Aug 11, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> Thought it handy to start a thread where people can show links to the above. I know that there have been threads where people have posted, but not all in the same place. I refuse to buy the Lynn Webber glass ones......so, if anyone can show what they have and where they got them.....


Hi @dfk41,

As I have a need to grind for Espresso, Moka, Chemex and Aeropress for work I have used these:-

https://www.coffeehit.co.uk/comandante-bean-jar-brown-glass.html

Got them from Germany but cost was prohibitive but soon to be available locally.

Hope this helps. Nice idea localising links BTW.


----------



## Aidy (Jul 8, 2015)

PPapa said:


> We are talking about a sealed container with minimal air space. The tubes are filled with 18g reach 8cm out of 11.3cm, which doesn't leave that big gap. I realise the beans do not take 100% volume of those 8cm, obviously. The Square Mile Ortiz beans are quite high in density though - others take more space.


Is ~8cm the highest that you've found? I'm wondering if 18g would fit comfortably in the 50ml ones rather than the 60ml ones.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Aidy said:


> Is ~8cm the highest that you've found? I'm wondering if 18g would fit comfortably in the 50ml ones rather than the 60ml ones.


The current beans are you indeed higher in density, so they sit lower than usual. The only reason I know is that I eyeball the weight by volume. I.e. I weigh the first tube, note the height mentally and then fill more tubes with the approximate weight. The usual error is around 0.5g and it's easy to fix with couple of beans. It speeds up the process.

I will keep an eye as I've got quite few beans to go through and might be ordering more tubes. The cork stopper sits quite low, so effectively you'd have 93mm of space in a 30mm x 100mm tube.


----------



## Aidy (Jul 8, 2015)

https://lynweber.com/accessories/bean-cellars-glass/

Hmm... LWW reckon that 48.9ml should fit 18-19g.


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Aidy said:


> https://lynweber.com/accessories/bean-cellars-glass/
> 
> Hmm... LWW reckon that 48.9ml should fit 18-19g.


$255 for a set!


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

45ml screw cap should do the job then for 18-19grms. I found really cheap glass vials 40ml screw cap and 45ml round jam jars. But couldn't find cheap uk based 45ml glass screw cap vial yet. Still looking tho


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Cjogo said:


> Hi @dfk41,
> 
> As I have a need to grind for Espresso, Moka, Chemex and Aeropress for work I have used these:-
> 
> ...


That looks very suspicious, and somewhat very similar, if not identical, to the link in post #2. Just saying


----------



## MLG (Dec 5, 2018)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> That looks very suspicious, and somewhat very similar, if not identical, to the link in post #2. Just saying


I have both of them ( comandante bean jar, and also the amber one from amazon )

They are 100% identical, just the price differs..

Also you can buy them even more cheaper from local wholesale companies.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

i dose 15 gr only so i took the plunge with these. If my maths correct 15gr should fit in a 40ml.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/30ml-Amber-Glass-vial-tube-bottle-X-10-white-screw-cap-95mm-x-28mm-40ml/121706558380?epid=7002468612&hash=item1c5646b3ac:g:cDwAAOSwHnFVqQuC:rk:1f:0


----------



## Graham J (Jul 27, 2018)

MildredM said:


> @PPapa has a good set up . . .
> 
> I like the Ikea spice jars too.
> 
> What about the poly LW ones. I know the shipping is painful but they are pretty inexpensive - $44 x 12. The thing is you can end up trying this and that and if it isn't right it becomes annoying after a while.


The LW plastic version are very usable. I bought ten when they were at 40% on the LW website. This offer occurs from time to time. They have a tiny one way valve in the lids, an O Ring seal and store around 25g max. So an 18g typical dose stores without noticeable drying, because of the tiny top surface area relative to volume stored. I find it easy either to batch grind and weigh out few tubes or just to store the last 50-100g of a batch of beans.

I use Airscapes, which work well down to 100g or so, but I find some drying takes place after that, resulting in a fast flowing shot for the last few doses.

The LW plastic tubes become economic over a year or two, because of the savings in expensive roasts and automate the early morning zombie workflow.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I've single dosing for a while now







this is what II use









I can keep feeding doses into the grinder and pulling shots this way. One bean spoon full comes out at 12g so take another and nudge bean out of it till I get the dose I want. Currently 14, 14.5g. It doesn't take long.

I'm comparing airscape with the usual style of bean can at the moment.

John

-


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

ajohn said:


> I've single dosing for a while now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't the thread title "single dosing STORAGE solutions"?

Do you store the beans inside the spoon?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

ajohn said:


> i
> 
> i'm comparing airscape with the usual style of bean can at the moment.
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Daggers (Dec 29, 2018)

Hi, I may be in the wrong place here but does anyone use single dose storage for ground coffee rather than beans? Some mornings I'm up super early and one concern I have about starting down the freshly ground route is waking up the rest of my family at 4am! Is there any reliable way to grind and store the night before without losing all the benefit of grinding beans yourself? If this has been answered elsewhere please let me know. Thanks


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Daggers said:


> Hi, I may be in the wrong place here but does anyone use single dose storage for ground coffee rather than beans? Some mornings I'm up super early and one concern I have about starting down the freshly ground route is waking up the rest of my family at 4am! Is there any reliable way to grind and store the night before without losing all the benefit of grinding beans yourself? If this has been answered elsewhere please let me know. Thanks


There's no reason why you can't use one of the individual pots / containers mentioned on this thread.

The issue you'll have is that, by the time you use it, it will have lost its freshness and literally gone stale. Making espresso in particular will be quite difficult.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

hand grinder?.....


----------



## Daggers (Dec 29, 2018)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> There's no reason why you can't use one of the individual pots / containers mentioned on this thread.
> 
> The issue you'll have is that, by the time you use it, it will have lost its freshness and literally gone stale. Making espresso in particular will be quite difficult.


That was my concern, thank you, so does that mean the results would be worse than with my current Nespresso?


----------



## Daggers (Dec 29, 2018)

dfk41 said:


> hand grinder?.....


Stupid question alert!!*: are they much quieter and is there as much adjustment for the grind?

*and by that I mean my question not yours!!!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Daggers said:


> That was my concern, thank you, so does that mean the results would be worse than with my current Nespresso?


Id say so. Have you tried making espresso with pure-ground coffee? It doesn't work.

Also, if you are using a pump machine at 4am, doesn't that wake up the family up?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> There's no reason why you can't use one of the individual pots / containers mentioned on this thread.
> 
> The issue you'll have is that, by the time you use it, it will have lost its freshness and literally gone stale. Making espresso in particular will be quite difficult.


I wonder if vacuum packing ground single doses would work.


----------



## Daggers (Dec 29, 2018)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Id say so. Have you tried making espresso with pure-ground coffee? It doesn't work.
> 
> Also, if you are using a pump machine at 4am, doesn't that wake up the family up?


That has been my other concern - haven't bought one yet as still at research stage. When my hours changed it even took a while for them to be able to sleep through the Nespresso... and they are 2 floors up. That's the trouble with new-builds. Is moving house for the sale of morning coffee going too far??!! Anyway, sorry, I appear to have hijacked this thread.


----------



## Daggers (Dec 29, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> I wonder if vacuum packing ground single doses would work.


 If anyone has a successful method of vacuum packing ground single doses that would be great.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

ashcroc said:


> I wonder if vacuum packing ground single doses would work.


It does but it's a PITA. You need a hugely powerful vacpack machine to really get the air outta the space between the grinds. Not ideal, but better than just airtight.

If it were me, I'd grind late, vacpack, then freeze until needed.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Daggers said:


> If anyone has a successful method of vacuum packing ground single doses that would be great.


Nestlé have a (erm... commercially) successful method. They call it Nespresso





Scotford said:


> It does but it's a PITA. You need a hugely powerful vacpack machine to really get the air outta the space between the grinds. Not ideal, but better than just airtight.
> 
> If it were me, I'd grind late, vacpack, then freeze until needed.


Gastronomers often use Argon to replace air in opened wine bottles, Illy charges their tin cans with a nitrogen load... depends on how far yo wanna take it I'd say! Haha, just buy a gas bottle.

Seriously though, I'm also thinking about a mobile solution using the V60 and beans that have been ground before leaving home (1-2h on the go).

Reading along with interest - great thread!!


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

My order arrived today yaaaay!

Comes to 60pence per vial(amber borosilicate) including cap with seal.

  

  

  

Take about 15.6gr roughly on dark decaf and medium to dark colombian. Haven't tried lighter roast as i normally dont prefer them. So if you are dosing 15grish i think these are very stylish and cheap.

Caps seal very well. No smell of coffee at all

Next thing i ll be making them a rack.

Note: the weight difference between the vials are minimal. 5 of them 23.40grms 3 of them 23.52grms 2 of them are 23.22grms. so 0.3grms difference max. taring each time not necessary really..

They are 95mm tall 27mm OD and opening is 18mm. Filling them up is really easy.


----------

